# Esblada.



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

For those who want to live in the country!!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

lick of paint and should be good as new , looks like a real bargain !

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jaja I just love the way that she goes to the trouble of pointing out that there is a bouzon for letters on the back of the door! . SOLD jaja


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

I think that need more than paint hehe.. but with the price have 83Ha of terrain (now forest) and 14 houses (now only the walls.)I saw this new in a local newspaper but pitty is in catalan,this maybe is interesting for a people who want to live in the country alone like the brits who buy properties in Maella in Aragon.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mickbcn said:


> .. but with the price have 83Ha of terrain (now forest) and 14 houses (now only the walls.)


....... AND a bouzon!


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

El poble d'Esblada a punt de tenir compradors «ecològics i sostenibles» | Nació Digital


----------

